# Aritmetica binaria, restador, multiplicador y divisor binarios



## clocko (Mar 27, 2011)

Saludos a todos
en este caso les presento este aporte el cual espero que les sea de utilidad a mas de alguno en este foro, les presento 3 circuitos logicos. un restador binario, un multiplicador binario y un divisor binario con las siguientes caracteristicas.

restador binario:

capaz de restar 2 numeros de 4 bits cada uno, el resultado es mostrado en binario incluyendole un bit para el signo, de tal manera que siempre te mostrará el numero que es, y podras identificar su signo por el ultimo bit, para realizar el cálculo se utilizo el complemento a dos pero los resultados no aparecen en complemento a dos esto quiere decir que en caso de ser negativo el resultado lo podras identificar con el signo.


multiplicador binario:

realiza la multiplicacion de dos numeros binarios de 4 bits cada uno el resultado que se muestra es en binario, dando como maximo la operacion  15 x 15 =225, la logica utilizada es la misma que utilizamos para las multiplicaciones comunes en decimal.


divisor binario:

realiza la division entre dos numeros binarios de 4 bits cada uno, solo muestra cantidades enteras y no fracciones, tambien muestra el residuo generado en la division, para utilizarlo correctamente el dividendo siempre tiene que ser mayor que el divisor de lo contrario no hara la operacion.

anexo simulaciones en circuitmaker


----------



## darkangelless (Ago 18, 2011)

hola de nuevo una consulta en el circuito divisor que codigo tiene el astable, es el 555 y cuales son los pines q usast y el U12A q es? ese q parece tener flip flip J-k, R-S q es y cual es su configuracion. muchas gracias por la respuesta


----------



## clocko (Ago 19, 2011)

esta medio complicado verdad, si puedes utilizar un 555 para el oscilador astable y el circuito u12a es un flip flop jk la configuracion es j y k en 1 logico para que realice un cambio de estado al tener un pulso en cp (clock) ese flip flop junto con el 74ls73 que son otro par de flip flop jk hacen la funcion del calculo, reset- carga- y desactiva el contador esto para no tener que hacerlo manualmente en cada operacion


----------



## darkangelless (Ago 19, 2011)

ok gracias una alternativa del 555? y cual de sus pines uso la salida(clock)?

uhhhhhhhh creop q el astable ya lo entendi lo q no me queda claro es el flip flop, puedo usar un 73(jk), recibe el pulso del clock pero la entrada esta en R, esa parte no me queda claro por favor puedes darme un alcanse mas al respectooooooooooooo gracias por adelantado


----------



## clocko (Ago 20, 2011)

R singnifica reset y te pone en cero la salida q del flip flop cuando recibe un 1 logico


http://www.google.com.mx/search?q=o...&ei=lVhPTqLeEumOsQKOsbTlBg&sqi=2&ved=0CEYQsAQ


----------



## clocko (Sep 12, 2011)

que bueno que a mas de uno le sirvan los circuitos, saludos a todos.

y de puro coraje les pongo otro multiplicador binario 4x4.

La logica de este circuito es diferente en ves de multiplicar bit por bit se suma uno de los numeros asi mismo las veces que el otro indique por ejemplo 5x3 haria lo siguiente 5+5+5.

ademas le adicione displays mediante un circuito que encontre en el siguiente tema _https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/convertir-valores-binarios-bcd-3757/index4.html#post502432_
al cual le cambie algunos componentes y tambien le añadi algunos como lo son los comparadores 74ls85 pero la logica es casi la misma espero les sirva, incluyo en el archivo simulacion en circuitmaker e imagen del circuito para quienes no tengan ese simulador


----------



## jchavez (Sep 9, 2014)

Buen día.

Nos encargaron un problema en la escuela, el cual dice: Convertir una magnitud analógica con intervalo de -20 a 80.
Se tiene que procesar la información para convertirla en digital con un convertidor A/D con resolución 10 bits y después desplegar el resultado en displays de 7 segmentos en código BCD.

La situación es que se debe de comprobar el funcionamiento por escrito.

Sé que el intervalo de -20 a 80 se tiene que transformar en un voltaje para generar la señal análoga y este voltaje convertirlo a binario y después este binario a código BCD, esto según yo.
La pregunta es, ¿cómo puedo pasar el intervalo de -20 a 80 para obtener el voltaje y el binario?

Estuve leyendo y no sé si es necesario usar códigos bipolares o un inversor de voltaje.
La verdad no tengo idea, si me pudieran dar un rumbo se los agradecería.

Saludos.


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 9, 2014)

Hola jchavez

Creo que primero debes diseñar un atenuador para poder utilizar el ICL7135.
Ese atenuador debe conformar el intervalo, mencionado por ti, -20 a 80 para poder ser medido por el ICL7135.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## jchavez (Sep 10, 2014)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola jchavez
> 
> Creo que primero debes diseñar un atenuador para poder utilizar el ICL7135.
> Ese atenuador debe conformar el intervalo, mencionado por ti, -20 a 80 para poder ser medido por el ICL7135.
> ...



Hola MrCarlos,

entiendo lo que me señalas, sin embargo no busco construir el diseño, sino la lógica que sigue desde que entra la señal hasta que la muestra en los displays. El detalle en lo que estoy enredado, es que por ejemplo cuando entra un valor de 5, va al sensor este mando un voltaje a un acondicionador el cual manda una señal analogica en voltaje al convertidor A/D. En si lo que no entiendo es el como transforma el 5 en los voltajes (Ya que el intervalo de entrada va de -20 a 80) o señales analogas que manda al convertidor. Anexo una imagen, para dar una idea. No se si me explique bien y de antemano muchas gracias.


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 10, 2014)

Hola jchavez

Ahora la cosa está un poco más clara.

Según veo en la imagen que adjuntaste tienes un sensor que requiere 5 Vdc. para funcionar. 
Éste genera 10mV por °C.
El rango que pretendes utilizar es de –20 a 80 °C.
Supongo que ese sensor es el LM35.

El rango de voltaje que daría ese sensor es de entre –200 a + 800 mV. Puesto que da 10mV por °C.
Prácticamente no se requiere ninguna lógica para lograr tu objetivo, esto es si utilizas el ICL7135.

Analliza las hojas de datos que te adjunté en mi mensaje #8. Mira el circuito que está titulado *Typical Application Schematic* (Pag. 2).

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## jchavez (Sep 11, 2014)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola jchavez
> 
> Ahora la cosa está un poco más clara.
> 
> ...



Gracias MrCarlos,

ya me quedo claro lo que hay que hacer.

Saludos.


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 11, 2014)

Hola jchavez

Aparentemente es sencillo lo que pretendes desarrollar, sin embargo, si vas a utilizar un sensor de temperatura LM35 hay ciertas configuraciones para lograr que te de lecturas de temperaturas negativas.
Esas configuraciones las puedes encontrar en sus hojas de datos. (Adjuntas).

Para que analices otro tipo de circuito para medir temperatura puedes visitar el siguiente enlace:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/conectar-convertidor-adc0804-17301/#post802112

Allá lo desarrollan con el ACD0804 (Adjuntas). verás que éste lleva más circuiteria externa.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

